# Need pics! HELP!!!!



## s14_RB (Jan 24, 2006)

*Need Pictures of transmisson, suspension, and wheel well*

Hey there guys, new here
Me and the guys at the local shop (PRE in oregon) need your help!
We need pictures of the GTR transmisson (R33)on the car (under it)
and pictures of the suspension setup in the front wheel wells
Also pictures of the front axles.

It kind of needs to be stock (or somewhat) Need It for a project we have in mind.
We here in America arent luck enuff to have skylines so we have no real life car to look at in Oregon lol at we dont want to have to buy a gtr front clip just to find out something we had in mind wont work!!
And its hard to find pics of that stuff!!

Thanks alot for your time

Chad Ruzich
and the guys at PRE


----------



## s14_RB (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey there guys, new here
Me and the guys at the local shop (PRE in oregon) need your help!
We need pictures of the GTR transmisson (R33)on the car (under it)
and pictures of the suspension setup in the front wheel wells
Also pictures of the front axles.

It kind of needs to be stock (or somewhat) Need It for a project we have in mind.
We here in America arent luck enuff to have skylines so we have no real life car to look at in Oregon lol at we dont want to have to buy a gtr front clip just to find out something we had in mind wont work!!
And its hard to find pics of that stuff!!

Thanks alot for your time

Chad Ruzich
and the guys at PRE


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

May want this in the Skyline board instead then.


----------



## s14_RB (Jan 24, 2006)

Z_Spool said:


> May want this in the Skyline board instead then.


It is , just trying to get wide spread coverage


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

i can get pics of an R32 GTR suspension, or an R33 gts-t suspension, but unless my friend knows someone with an R33 GTR, then i can't really help, unless the other 2 could help


----------



## s14_RB (Jan 24, 2006)

the 32 would help what we are after is pics of the awd setup with the front suspension, we have an idea we are working on


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 16, 2006)

if are thinking of making a awd s13 or s14 you need parts off a GTS-4 or the awd cefiros


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

did you still need pics??? im doing the clutch in mine this week.


----------



## gandrews (Mar 20, 2006)

can r33 gtr springs work on the gts?


----------

